# FINALLY!!! The First Kinetic Stage 3 Turbo for the Mk4 DBW



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

Hey to all you guys wandering about the Dbw software, its finally been done as of 05/16, I am picking up the car This Friday in Connecticut I will arrive around 10am and then im going back to APTuning to get the car inspected and on the road! It was tuned to max out on the 415cc injectors @ 19psi. I am only running 17psi though which Jeff told me would be safe because of warmer weather in PA. Heres proof to all the non believers
(4:39 PM 5-20-2008) Sf01JeTTurbo: i talked ot him today, now, the car is still at that address right? thats where im picking it up friday, i hope you will be there, cya then

(4:52 PM 5-20-2008) Jefnes3: Yes. Car is at sleepers.
I plan to be there. can you give me an estimate when you might be there? (time +/- a few hours)

The car will be Dyno'd next week sometime at APTuning. I will post dyno results up on different psi's.
here is a list of my other mods for the people getting started with the 2.0 and to throw out some ideas. 
ECS light weight pulleys
2.5" APR Exhaust
TT 268/260 Cam/ dual valvesprings/ retainers
Neuspeed short shifter
Spec stage 3+ clutch
12lb g60 flywheel
Peloquins Differential
Stage 3 kinetic turbo kit
C2 software
Aem intake and Neuspeed chip used to be in the car before the turbo setup. 
I will post up pictures of the car Friday night, I promise so check it out


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

o, i almost forgot, i purchased the VF dogbone mount and trans insert also that were installed while the car was at Aptuning. add that to the mod list ^


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Noice!
Sounds sweet, lets us know how it is...
Oh and a vid would always be cool


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

I can try and get a video, the only thing is i have a digital camera so the videos might not be as good


----------



## GettinFasster (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: (Sf01JeTTurbo)*

Any clue on the WHP????


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

260-270whp @17psi est. its being dyno next week at a bunch of different psi's so i will post that up as well


----------



## GettinFasster (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: (Sf01JeTTurbo)*

i went to Kenetic to look for the kit, they only had the kit for THROTTLE CABLE cars. i was guessin the kit was the same for both , I'd get C2 software for DBW...IDK


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

this is b/c mine is the first in production, the software was just made 5/16. Now jeff will use that tune for the kit with the dbw. Yes kinetic has the dbc kit but i ordered all the hardware from the dbc (it is the same other than the software)


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

we also had an injector issue with the ones that came with the kit, were not the right size, im not really sure how that happened but it did take off a few weeks of the car just sitting in the shop.


----------



## bulldogger72 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (Sf01JeTTurbo)*

260-270whp @17psi seems a bit lofty...what turbo is on there?


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

t3/t4 50 trim, kineticmotorsport.com


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

im going to dyno 19psi as well while its on the dyno... just to let you guys know


----------



## bulldogger72 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (Sf01JeTTurbo)*

deff be interested to see what it puts down. i am gonna say [email protected] though.


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

its way more than that, considering jeff tuned the car to max out the injectors, which that was 19psi, so im sure tuning down 2 psi is more than 240whp


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

It is now close to 4am, im mad tired, 3 hours of sleep, im on my way to go get my car


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

ok finally im back, after a long long drive, i have pics i will post up soon, the car jeff said can run 19psi est-310-320hp to the flywheel.


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

The moment people have been waiting for. Enjoy


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

the car was dirty


----------



## guylover (Jan 8, 2008)

that is the most ass backwards setup..... you vent the pcv straight into the compressor inlet? .....wheres the outlet of the compressor go to? seriously im doubting that car puts down 270whp. sorry post the dyno plots or im calling b/s... nice looking system but for what you paid im dissapointed in the apperence and aparent quality of the kit


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

im scheduling a dyno tommorow at aptuning for next week sometime


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

can you at least apologize for not believing me this whole time guylover? haha im jp with you.


----------



## Rogue Status (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: (Sf01JeTTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sf01JeTTurbo* »_can you at least apologize for not believing me this whole time guylover? haha im jp with you. 
no you're not jus playing....and guy becuz they routed the pcv back into the inlet (the way things are stock) its a sorry quality system? srsly gtfo all you do is trash $h!t and your ignorance shows through and through.


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

hehe, you like the setup? 260whp is the minimum of this kit, i just drove it full throttle 2nd and 3rd, daaaaamnnn, its smooth, fast, and runs real well. Great tune


----------



## bulldogger72 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (Rogue Status)*

i will 2nd the dislike of the pvc reroute pre-compressor. think about it. think about what is in there, where its going.
i also think the compressor inlet drop down from the 3"maf to what looks like 2.25"piping is too severe. a long concentric reducer would be ideal here
and i am not slamming jeff, ( i run c2 myself) but i am sticking with my gut here, and saying [email protected]
and for the record, i had a [email protected] setup that was far from an off the shelf setup 
and for the record,this is not a hateful bitchfest, this is constructive "critisism" from someone who has been boosting the ABA since 2001. i hope your dyno proves us wrong


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

its running 19psi man


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (guylover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guylover* »_that is the most ass backwards setup..... you vent the pcv straight into the compressor inlet? .....wheres the outlet of the compressor go to? seriously im doubting that car puts down 270whp. sorry post the dyno plots or im calling b/s... nice looking system but for what you paid im dissapointed in the apperence and aparent quality of the kit

You came to that conclusion with 1 single engine bay pic?
Come on man, I know you got a decent setup on your ride but stop bashing everyone.
I think it looks good. A little pricey as an all included kit but it's a first for DBW 2.0s.
I give props and beers.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Edit: Just add a catch can, problem solved.


_Modified by Jay-Bee at 9:04 PM 5-23-2008_


----------



## bulldogger72 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (Sf01JeTTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sf01JeTTurbo* »_its running 19psi man

ok, well @19psi i say 260whp


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

260whp^ at minimum gauranteed. I will post more pics tomm if you guys wuold like, my car is not inspected yet and will be at aptunign tommorow at 4pm. Then i will set up a dyno date. i will wash the car and repost pictures if its not too late.


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

since i have the turbo on, i will post this on the car parts forum as well, i am selling a blue Aem cold air intake w/a new filter cone. throw me some offers. its in perfect condition btw. i can take a pic if needed.


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

going to get the car inspected today, i will post more pics up later after i clean it and do the oil change


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

good luck wit it. cant wait to see some dyno pics.


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

i hit full throttle last night in 2nd and 3rd and i went thru 2nd gear really quickly and got to 5krpms in 3rd then stopped. it runs smooth


----------



## guylover (Jan 8, 2008)

thank you bulldogger... and yes sorry for doubting you jeff, but im not apologizing for calling the kit ass backwards... the pvc vents oil vapor and your re routing that DIRECTLY into the compressor inlet.... all i can say is at 19pis be prepared to replace that turbo in a year with all that oil vapor smacking into the compressor wheel. other then that the kit looks great. but for the money and who made the kit (kinetics) they should have known better then to route the pvc like that. i vent mine straight to the atmosphere no catch can or anything and it smokes like a chimney and covers my engine bay and hood in oil. seriously just by a catch can then the kit would be legit(haha that rhythm)


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

haha im not jeff, my names steve


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

Let me know what you guys think , this is after a nice wash


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

dyno is june 2nd @ 3pm


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

I got busted for my tail lights.. hmm i didnt think they were that bad, i guess stock ones will go back on this weekend for awhile. The cop was an ass tho, I wasnt even spooling or anything he just decided to get me.


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

they have really been on the hunt latley.. i guess the state is runnin out of money. i have to drive a few miles on 95 to pick up my g/f. and i see one like every exit. which is about 5 miles apart from one another. so its almost impossible to have a lil friendly fun with other enthusiasts on the road.


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

More photos, thats my brothers gti. 
stock turbo.
Eurojet FMI
Autotech 2.5" exhaust
Carbonio intake
R1 Dv
Apr 93 oct chip.


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

_Modified by Sf01JeTTurbo at 8:26 PM 5-25-2008_


----------



## guylover (Jan 8, 2008)

wow not only are you probably pulling timing. you :racing on a highway going 120mph is illegal and posting about it is against forum rules.... again i would hate to see this picture whorefest shut down, but your going to inappropriate territory. also i think your extravagant claims of 260+ hp are farfetched


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

what do you think is wrong? how can it be fixed?


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

something has to be wrong, kineticmotorsport says that stg3 turbo kit pushed 250whp. hmmmmmm.....


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (guylover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guylover* »_wow not only are you probably pulling timing. you :racing on a highway going 120mph is illegal and posting about it is against forum rules.... again i would hate to see this picture whorefest shut down, but your going to inappropriate territory. also i think your extravagant claims of 260+ hp are farfetched 
not at all...a friend of mine at USRT put together a kit for someone and it put down [email protected] 19psi with the same kit.... (with an SRI and +1mm valves and ZERO PORTWORK) so i'd say steve should be around 260-275whp think about it...if vdubbugman put down [email protected] with a smaller t3s60 turbo and others put down around 200whp on average with 10psi on various turbos then why the hell would a t3/t4 [email protected] barely edge out a bolt-on 1.8t? there HAS to be a problem. my theory is timing pull but Vag-Com is needed to verify that. Or it could be the tune is VERY coservative with timing.
edit: Remember PBWB (aka Apple) who put down [email protected] with a t3/t4 57trim? or how bout Salsa Gti's numbers....


_Modified by the_q_jet at 12:00 AM 5-26-2008_


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

i need to find a vagcom, wheres jeff when you need him to help us out with this problem?


----------



## guylover (Jan 8, 2008)

a t3/t4 50 trim is not as power full as you believe it to be on an 8v head, case inpoint i have a bigger turbo then a ko3s but the ko3s wins because it has 12 more valves to force air into. any way you slice it the 8v sucks monkey ****. oh and i believe the fist thing i said was hes pulling timing>? ill give him the benefit of the doubt but 260 is something we need dyno results to verify. im not knocking him im trying to help him.... damn never thought id see the day i help sf01jeTTurbo


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

hmm still not much help yet


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

lets stop argueing about hp for a little while until june 2nd and i post numbers, lets get this problem solved, its IMPOSSIBLE for the gti with basic bolt ons to beat a 2.0 with a bigger turbo running 1 less psi than the gti with the stock turbo, 1.8T running 20psi on stock turbo, 2.0T running 19psi on bigger turbo, make sense?


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_ put down [email protected] 19psi with the same kit.... (with an SRI and +1mm valves and ZERO PORTWORK)
 so if i have all the work listed in my sig what do you think ill be puttin down? just a rough ballpark. i dunno if i really wanna push 19 psi on a stock bottom end. ill prob be pushin around 15psi. hell if i hit 250WHP id be happy but i think i may exceed that


_Modified by SLVR SLUG at 1:03 AM 5-26-2008_


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

depends on your tune ( how much hp/psi you run) wait to see what I dyno since im on stock motor and that will give you your answer


----------



## guylover (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: (Sf01JeTTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sf01JeTTurbo* »_lets stop argueing about hp for a little while until june 2nd and i post numbers, lets get this problem solved, its IMPOSSIBLE for the gti with basic bolt ons to beat a 2.0 with a bigger turbo running 1 less psi than the gti with the stock turbo, 1.8T running 20psi on stock turbo, 2.0T running 19psi on bigger turbo, make sense?


psi makes no difference, you comparing apples and oranges.... psi and turbo size only matter when comparing the SAME MOTOR! you fail to realize that he moves more cfm then you due to more ports on his head.... more cfm = more power. god i hate this small minded turbo BS... oh bigger turbo means faster. WRONG!, spend some time in the big motor games and youll realize that cfm is more important then psi... because cramming 20 psi into one whole is not going to be as much as cramming 20 psi into 4 holes get it? i honestly cant spell it out for you guys any clearer, but that is why 1.8t s although they are smaller displacement will ALWAYS make more power then us.. end of story, dosent matter what you do to your engine a 1.8t with the right stuff can beat it. now why a stock turbo beat you? its probably because even with all the bolts ons is pushin 230, MAYBE and while that is less hp then your car, you have to remember that he has more cfm, and a smaller turbo, now i know your saying hey a smaller turbo means im faster right? wrong. it means you move more cfm, but yours gets bottle necked going into the head so the 1.8 has the compareative advantage, also factor lag time, it is ver small but key. my buddies 1.8t spools up so quick and hell beat me off the line , but once mine starts spooling up i pull on him. if the gti has anywork done to it, it will increase its top end while retaining better low end then your car. you make sacrifices with a bigger turbo and one of them is low end performence in the power band... end rant sorry for spelling bite me


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (guylover)*

im not gonna get into power arguments but how are you guys so clueless about the pcv.
haven't you ever noticed that's how the system runs stock on all cars.
haven't you ever noticed all kinetic kits run this over like the last 4-5 yrs with zero problems.
there is a secondary reason to pull vacuum on the crankcase.
Oil vapor will not harm the turbo


_Modified by jettaglx91 at 10:05 AM 5-26-2008_


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (guylover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guylover* »_

psi makes no difference, you comparing apples and oranges.... psi and turbo size only matter when comparing the SAME MOTOR! you fail to realize that he moves more cfm then you due to more ports on his head.... more cfm = more power. god i hate this small minded turbo BS... oh bigger turbo means faster. WRONG!, spend some time in the big motor games and youll realize that cfm is more important then psi... because cramming 20 psi into one whole is not going to be as much as cramming 20 psi into 4 holes get it? i honestly cant spell it out for you guys any clearer, but that is why 1.8t s although they are smaller displacement will ALWAYS make more power then us.. end of story, dosent matter what you do to your engine a 1.8t with the right stuff can beat it. now why a stock turbo beat you? its probably because even with all the bolts ons is pushin 230, MAYBE and while that is less hp then your car, you have to remember that he has more cfm, and a smaller turbo, now i know your saying hey a smaller turbo means im faster right? wrong. it means you move more cfm, but yours gets bottle necked going into the head so the 1.8 has the compareative advantage, also factor lag time, it is ver small but key. my buddies 1.8t spools up so quick and hell beat me off the line , but once mine starts spooling up i pull on him. if the gti has anywork done to it, it will increase its top end while retaining better low end then your car. you make sacrifices with a bigger turbo and one of them is low end performence in the power band... end rant sorry for spelling bite me
























spell check and proof reading is your friend, but anyway
your argument makes no sense. you bash his statement about beating a basically bolt 1.8t(while is reasoning isn't 100% right) then talk about how you pull on your buddies 1.8T?? 
you are right how its comparing apples and oranges but at the end you said the same thing so how are you going to fault him for it.


_Modified by jettaglx91 at 10:04 AM 5-26-2008_


----------



## bulldogger72 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (jettaglx91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaglx91* »_im not gonna get into power arguements but how are you guys so clueless about the pcv.
havent you ever noticed thats how the system runs stock on all cars.
havent you ever noticed all kinetic kits run this over like the last 4-5 yrs with zero problems.
there is a secondary reason to pull vaccum on the crankcase.
Oil vapor will not harm the turbo

obviously you have not seen the "my %#*^in kinetic turbo is junk and its not even a year old!" threads ( there out there, trust me)
pcv, keep it.dump it into a catch can-not your compressor inlet
this thread is about retarded. its street racing/butt dyno grabbing numbers out of the air. how bout this- people dont post numbers until they have dyno results. if you DO make unfounded claims you are gonna get flak for sure- you'd have to be stupid to think ya wouldnt


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

the kinetic turbo kit is great, it runs really smooth and powerful at the same time, i didnt know my rev limit was 6.8K i was shifting at 6k. jeff told me the aboutt he timing pull, hes almost positive theres nothing wrong with it, the compression ratio is a little lower than stock.


----------



## guylover (Jan 8, 2008)

i was comparing MY turbo to a stock 1.8t.... i pull on it... but only after 45-50 mph


----------



## guylover (Jan 8, 2008)

oh and pvc dump RIGHT into the compressor inlet = premature wear and failure of compressor wheel. fyi the 1.8t doesnt route RIGHT into the compressor. and screw spelling it was like 2 when i posted that


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (Sf01JeTTurbo)*

Above all the horse power claims, at least your 2.0T will be a blast to drive. Switching setups like you did is like driving two completely different cars, that alone should be enough. 
You'll make atleast 240whp @17-19 probably on any type of dyno, that should be enough to make for a great time. Comparing HP on different dynos may not be so accurate, on top of the actual "boost pressure" measurement of XXpsi from one setup to another. Anaolog guages can be highly inaccurate at high pressures/vac depending on their ranges, and to start throwing different size turbos and oversized valves into the discussion is just silly.
Congradulations http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , I remember when you started asking ?'s a while ago.


_Modified by GTijoejoe at 3:59 PM 5-26-2008_


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

thanks. But still im expecting at least 260whp, i had no idea i could rev up to 6,800rpms lol. Im just glad to have the car and haev it running the way it is for now, in the future yes im going to retune to 630cc inj and build the bottom end, but for now i have to worry about paying for college and the car is not my biggest concern. so go ahead and bash on it all you want, it wont do yourself any good because i dont care what you ahve to think about it unless your giving me a thumbs up or helping me with a problem.


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

Jettaglx91 PM Sent!


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (bulldogger72)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bulldogger72* »_
obviously you have not seen the "my %#*^in kinetic turbo is junk and its not even a year old!" threads ( there out there, trust me)


maybe its just that for while they were using cheap no name turbos?? just a thought


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (guylover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guylover* »_oh and pvc dump RIGHT into the compressor inlet = premature wear and failure of compressor wheel. fyi the 1.8t doesnt route RIGHT into the compressor. 

actually the pcv on a 1.8t is just as close if not closer to the compressor then the kinetic kit
the pcv on my vrt is routed just about 7 inches before the turbo and have zero problems and makes 350whp
do some more research and you will see there is a benefit to pulling vaccum on the crankcase


_Modified by jettaglx91 at 9:02 PM 5-26-2008_


----------



## guylover (Jan 8, 2008)

the bennifit on pulling vacuum on the crank case is negligible in these applications... do some more research and youll find its for high psi (like 20 plus on a gt 40) or high compression engines.... please take your regurgitated information else where.. also the 1.8t has a better baffle in the head to stop the escape of oil.... the 2L.... not so much


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (guylover)*

do you know who your talking to there guylover? lol


----------



## guylover (Jan 8, 2008)

steve please dont try to talk **** to me.. you didnt even know what wideband or a/f meant


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (guylover)*

too bad kinetic made a mk4 kit. now the 2.o fourm is like the mk4 fourm








Sf01JeTTurbo: sweet car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif dont have too much fun with it. my turbo cost me 1/2 of my drivers license....not racing btw.










_Modified by djpj06 at 9:15 PM 5-26-2008_


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

I might be switching over to a 3" exhaust soon. i was told that 2.5" was too much back pressure


----------



## bulldogger72 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (Sf01JeTTurbo)*

2.5" is fine, its not causing "too much backpressure"


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

is it fine when i build my bottom end and retune to 750cc inj? running around 310-320whp with stock maf


----------



## guylover (Jan 8, 2008)

i love how you pull those numbers out of your ass.... and how are you running c2 sofware on a stock maf?


----------



## bulldogger72 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (Sf01JeTTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sf01JeTTurbo* »_is it fine when i build my bottom end and retune to 750cc inj? running around 310-320whp with stock maf

well, jeff hasnt finished the 630cc tune yet, so i think there is time before the 750cc are needed.
put it this way- with my setup i made 290whp...2.5" exhuast, 48# inectors, 3"maf
the new setup will be around 310-325whp, still on 48# and 3"maf, but i have moved to 3" exhaust. 
exhaist is not going to be the limiting factor in seeing 300+whp


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

sorry, didnt know what i wrote until you said that, i meant bigger maf. lol cheers


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

all my concern is that im over 260whp, i dont care if its 261whp, as long as its over


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

I love seeing some more guys jumping into the 2L-T game. Looks like Ill be stuffing my 8v back into another MK3 just for sh*ts and giggles. made 300+ last years on the same turbo @ 19psi. It can be done dont let the haters get you down. 17psi it should make over the 260 ur looking for. If youve got any questions hit me up on aim @ fourfingerrings


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

we will see when i hit the dyno, if its under 260whp, i will get a new exhaust by the end of summer


----------



## guylover (Jan 8, 2008)

the exhaust is not the problem.... your turbo is not NEARLY big enough and your head does not flow enough cfm to make a 3in exhaust have any difference..... and haters? all the people commenting in here have wrking turbo systems putting down verifiable number and have a good working knowledge of them... mean while the thread creator has little knowledge of turbo systems and pulls numbers like a magician pulling rabbits out of a hat.... excuse me but lets cut the bs and start getting some hard facts or i see this thread going nowhere


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (guylover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guylover* »_the exhaust is not the problem.... your turbo is not NEARLY big enough and your head does not flow enough cfm to make a 3in exhaust have any difference..... and haters? all the people commenting in here have wrking turbo systems putting down verifiable number and have a good working knowledge of them... mean while the thread creator has little knowledge of turbo systems and pulls numbers like a magician pulling rabbits out of a hat.... excuse me but lets cut the bs and start getting some hard facts or i see this thread going nowhere
jus as important as flow is pressure differential...the pressure before the turbo vs the turbo after


----------



## guylover (Jan 8, 2008)

ah touche.... i knew the q would catch me on that... still 3in exhaust will not get him a ton of hp


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (guylover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guylover* »_ah touche.... i knew the q would catch me on that... still 3in exhaust will not get him a ton of hp
i'm magic


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

idk who to believe, i should of stayed n/a lol


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

Like I didnt have enough work to do, now I have to put my motor back in and prove once again that you dont need head work or 3" exhaust on a x-flow to put down 300+whp. Q knows the deal, Im not here to pick fights, Im here to make power.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Like I didnt have enough work to do, now I have to put my motor back in and prove once again that you dont need head work or 3" exhaust on a x-flow to put down 300+whp. Q knows the deal, Im not here to pick fights, Im here to make power. 
power whats that?


----------



## guylover (Jan 8, 2008)

which is what ive been saying


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I'm not here to pick fights, I'm here to make power. 

Best line in this thread yet.


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

im here to give all the little honda drivers that swear since they have a header back exhaust and a SAFCII, their car is fast. a perpetual kick in the balls!







altho i cant talk too much shiz. cuz i seen an eg hatch the other day that looked like it was goin take the hell off. it was SUPER LOUD and spooled like a mofo! that thing moved like an alochol dragster. not really but it was super ballzy! had me impressed. 
if i can get my car to move like that id be more happy than a fat kid in a confection sugar bin.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (SLVR SLUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLVR SLUG* »_im here to give all the little honda drivers that swear since they have a header back exhaust and a SAFCII, their car is fast. a perpetual kick in the balls!







altho i cant talk too much shiz. cuz i seen an eg hatch the other day that looked like it was goin take the hell off. it was SUPER LOUD and spooled like a mofo! that thing moved like an alochol dragster. not really but it was super ballzy! had me impressed. 
if i can get my car to move like that id be more happy than a fat kid in a confection sugar bin.

haha, that was kinda funny. But honestly every scene has their crowd, compare honda ricers to mkIV wonders and you have basically the same people. These crowd's spawn the ignorance of comparing Honda's and VW's, and thus give a bad name to both. 
It is certianly possible to reach 300whp on a stock ABA head, it has been done before and will be done again. Although I'm not sure if I've seen it on a MKIV, or with a t3/t4 50trim with .48 exh. 
Whats more important is realizing that all these engines are certainly different, even tho they can be the same, and all the dyno's are going to be different, so its funny that we all love to argue over 10-20whp difference with 2-3 difference in boost pressure.
You want to see 300whp @ 15psi, manually manipulate the correction factor on the dyno








Rob, what was the specs on your turbo, cam, and fuel? Where you using a digital pressure gauge? (I hope you weren't using USRT stock sized valves, dont you claim 10~15CFM increase? I don't remember)


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTijoejoe* »_
haha, that was kinda funny. But honestly every scene has their crowd, compare honda ricers to mkIV wonders and you have basically the same people. These crowd's spawn the ignorance of comparing Honda's and VW's, and thus give a bad name to both. 
It is certianly possible to reach 300whp on a stock ABA head, it has been done before and will be done again. Although I'm not sure if I've seen it on a MKIV, or with a t3/t4 50trim with .48 exh. 
Whats more important is realizing that all these engines are certainly different, even tho they can be the same, and all the dyno's are going to be different, so its funny that we all love to argue over 10-20whp difference with 2-3 difference in boost pressure.
You want to see 300whp @ 15psi, manually manipulate the correction factor on the dyno








Rob, what was the specs on your turbo, cam, and fuel? Where you using a digital pressure gauge? (I hope you weren't using USRT stock sized valves, dont you claim 10~15CFM increase? I don't remember)
joejoe where you been man, aint see you post in a while...to answer you question for Rob, look here http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3440024 as far as the rest of the convo the arguement isnt a 10-20 whp difference its a 80-100whp difference!


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTijoejoe* »_
haha, that was kinda funny. But honestly every scene has their crowd, compare honda ricers to mkIV wonders and you have basically the same people. These crowd's spawn the ignorance of comparing Honda's and VW's, and thus give a bad name to both. 
It is certianly possible to reach 300whp on a stock ABA head, it has been done before and will be done again. *Although I'm not sure if I've seen it on a MKIV*, or with a t3/t4 50trim with .48 exh. 
Whats more important is realizing that all these engines are certainly different, even tho they can be the same, and all the dyno's are going to be different, so its funny that we all love to argue over 10-20whp difference with 2-3 difference in boost pressure.
You want to see 300whp @ 15psi, manually manipulate the correction factor on the dyno








 you will in good time.. i was lookin to make 250WHP tops.. but judging by what ive seen and everyhting ive got going into my 2.slow i think ill be closer to that 300WHP mark.its just i dont have a nice enough bank account to get all my parts together or the time to put my DD " under the knife". but as you were saying about the honda owners and the mkIV owners. it just seems like the honda "idiots" are in more propensity. i talk to vw kids and they seem to know what they are talkin about a lil more. or maybe they are just better bull****ters.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (SLVR SLUG)*

nah dude ive had fellow mkiv drivers ask if my 4 door golf was a 1.8t or a vr6. and i dislike and make fun of the majority of the mkiv gti drivers, with exceptions of course. like the ones that have actually turned bolts other than replacing their factory dv


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (sgolf2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sgolf2000* »_nah dude ive had fellow mkiv drivers ask if my 4 door golf was a 1.8t or a vr6. and i dislike and make fun of the majority of the mkiv gti drivers, with exceptions of course. like the ones that have actually turned bolts other than replacing their factory dv
 yeah i hear ya on that. there is a kid around me that has a 2.0t and swears on his life that its a 1.8t. im like dude have u ever looked under your hood? stupid kids. all they care about is their body kits.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_joejoe where you been man, aint see you post in a while...to answer you question for Rob, look here http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3440024 as far as the rest of the convo the arguement isnt a 10-20 whp difference its a 80-100whp difference!









I've been around, I don't post that much anymore because work consumes most of my time lately. Thanks for the link to the thread, I was not sure if it was the same vehicle. 
I hate to burst the bubble but 1mm OS valves is NOT considered a stock head, at least in my opinion. There is an obvious difference in CFM before and after. Good numbers though, not "stock head" credit worthy.
Do you by any chance know the trim of the t3/t4? 60a/r houses both 57 and 60 trim I believe, not a good comparison for the 50trim in the kinetic kit. 
As for HP difference, i was relating 10-20hp with 2-3psi together, not the over all power argument of weather he will make 240whp or 300whp.
When I stop being lazy, I'll actually change the head gaskets in the GTI and install the meth injection. Ever since the GTI is no longer my DD, I'll go ahead and be more aggressive with my tuning. I still have one slight issue to track down ever since my last dyno of 263, once I find it and fix it, I'll have a new dyno sheet.


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

I put the stock tails back on







but o well it still has power







anyways i cant wait for dyno day june 2nd.


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

Dyno at 3pm. will post up results tonight


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

the dyno results are in
I am running a stock cat( i ordered a 2.5" TT one today) and it was 82 degrees in aptuning ( hottt)
Still hit [email protected] I am going to install the cat next week, and dyno again on a cooler day


----------



## bulldogger72 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (bulldogger72)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bulldogger72* »_
ok, well @19psi i say 260whp

i was almost right. i was even over. appology accepted


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

yup, i gaurantee to hit over 260whp next week sometime


----------



## guylover (Jan 8, 2008)

post dyno sheet or get out those number mean nothing.. my car gets 555 hp on the surface of the sun


----------



## bulldogger72 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (guylover)*

doesnt even matter if he posts the sheet or not, he was 8whp UNDER what he GUARANTEED.
thats it, it did not make your claim-no more excuses. 
and fwiw 82*F is not hot


----------



## guylover (Jan 8, 2008)

hes been a liar from day one haha 82 degrees hot? try 100+ and no timing pull


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (guylover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guylover* »_hes been a liar from day one haha 82 degrees hot? try 100+ and no timing pull

That sucks, either way the dyno measures all environmental parameters to account for the correction factor that it uses. Of course there are several types of correction factors for the different algorithims used to provide "correction", buts that's why they are there. Unless your dyno sheet states the CF to be 1.0.
I wouldn't really call him a "liar", of course there is no way of him knowingly prodicting the power to be made. Although ignorant and big headed may be good adjectives, but we are not here to sling **** at each other. Let this be a lesson to the inexperienced that want to boast their HP claims, the magic number was not met and I can't blame the ppl who want to make fun because of your very strong opinion during this thread.
On another note, those are very decent numbers and plenty of power to have a ball with. Removing your cat should increase your torque and probably your uppper power band, you may pick up the extra #'s you're looking for, I would hate to pay for dyno time twice for 8hp pick up








ALso, post that dyno sheet!








What type of gauge measured your boost pressure of 19psi? Could it have been 17, or maybe perhaps 22


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

i will post it tomm, my friend actually has it


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

my buddy is running it over now, i will post up in like 10 min


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Sf01JeTTurbo)*















Haterzz
here you happy a present http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

260whp gauranteed with the new cat ( read the post next time **** head)


----------



## guylover (Jan 8, 2008)

haha how much you wanna bet that the cat only nets like 2 hp.... haha 8hp from a new cat? id like to see it


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (guylover)*

For what its worth the cat is a stock 2.0 part still so I would think more then 2hp


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*

hey nice #s man.. ok so u were what 8HP off what they guranteed you.. big deal. you can make that back with a new set of plugs + wires and less restriction in yer exhaust (the cat your getting). still your pumpin numbers where id like to be at. and i bet it burns the goddam tires off every time u hit it to the floor.


----------



## guylover (Jan 8, 2008)

haha you think a bigger cat is going to net that much hp?


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (guylover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guylover* »_haha you think a bigger cat is going to net that much hp? 

Who freakin cares... he has a turbo kit from Kinetic and is almost at their claimed hp, and all you have done is make fun of him... post a dyno sheet guylover so we can all make fun of you and your 300hp claim you posted a few months ago.


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

Yep, and this is the first dbw too, it basically was aproject and im happy not only for myself for having this turbo in a dbw, but for all the other dbw guys who have been waiting for this day they can go turbo too now with kinetic. ( btw the tires dont really burn that much rubber, only sometimes in 2nd going up hill and stuff, the differential helps out A LOT!!!) i have burnt some rubber, but not as much as you would think. thank god lol...tires arnt cheap.


----------



## guylover (Jan 8, 2008)

no where with my recent setup did i claim 300.. and jay-bee gtfo serously im giving him hard time because he mae all these claims and guarantees it would be at least 260 if not more... i personally dont care just like to poke fun at over inflated windbags


----------



## MkIVwarrior (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (guylover)*

watermeth, lower you ita and advance the timing and you should see quite a bit of power increase. Plus retune for the higher octane
btw whats this nonsense of the PCV system...







1.8t's dump straight into the inlet hose how is this different from his set up. I've added in a catch can and the thing fills up all the time but if vw designed this on their 1.8t desgin and k03s go for 200k no prob i doubt this turbo will have any issue.


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

What's up with the bitter pissing contest? Nice numbers and nice smooth graph.


----------



## guylover (Jan 8, 2008)

too bad the 1.8t valve cover has built in metal baffels in addition to the plastic cam cover.... NEXT!


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (guylover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guylover* »_too bad the 1.8t valve cover has built in metal baffels in addition to the plastic cam cover.... NEXT!
as does the 2.0...


----------



## guylover (Jan 8, 2008)

nope..... aparently non of you have seen the 20v valve cover haha


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (guylover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guylover* »_nope..... aparently non of you have seen the 20v valve cover haha
apparently you dont know the defenition of a baffle...


----------



## guylover (Jan 8, 2008)

touche







ill get some pictures so you guys will see that im talking about


----------



## 1youngdubber (Feb 23, 2008)

hella nice nubers dude and who gives a hell about 8hp from garentee, 250 is good for me i just want enough to keep up with some of my buddies i dont have to have the most power in the bunch.... well i guess i know what im saving up for...


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

nice, good luck


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

new cat should be here early next week!!


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (Sf01JeTTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sf01JeTTurbo* »_new cat should be here early next week!!
oh wow a cat...How exciting


----------



## guylover (Jan 8, 2008)

q your sarcasm is making my recovery from surgery all the better


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (guylover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guylover* »_q your sarcasm is making my recovery from surgery all the better








so you finally became that lady you've always wanted huh?


----------



## turbohead (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

Well 
A little FYI 
we reroute PVC vapours to the inlet track for a few reasons 
1 the god awful smell 
2 clean and oil free engine bay {no little filter on the VC }
3 simplicity of the kit 
by all means use a catch can if u want 
turbo sizing 
We use the stg 3 50 trim 48ar 
1 this is because a slightly slower spool then a stg2.5 [tranny saver ] 
2 will flow for 300 whp [i know that will cuz some tension }
3 cost effective and reliable 
Thanks for the support guy


----------



## guylover (Jan 8, 2008)

i just dont like the oil vapors going into the turbo thats just me.... also not the sex change unfortunately. i got my tonsils out


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: (guylover)*

Nice car

-kid with POS mk3 from Park City GTG


----------



## O_Matt (May 7, 2007)

*Re: (Sf01JeTTurbo)*

good meeting you the other day. dont worry about everyone hating on it, it ran great in person. Just let me know about that trans flush
-matt


----------



## GettinFasster (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: (jetta2289)*

SO when is the kit gunna be on the site so people can buy it???


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

talk to shawn vaneer at kinetic. He will help you get the kit, the kit was actually ordered from the dbc hardware, idk about the software yet.


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

o, we can do the tran fluid monday in the evening, around 5pm or later, whenever, we can just meet at the vw show and go back to my house and get it done.


----------



## 1youngdubber (Feb 23, 2008)

lets see some video pulls!


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (1youngdubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1youngdubber* »_lets see some video pulls! 
X2 i wanna see some vids


----------



## O_Matt (May 7, 2007)

*Re: (Sf01JeTTurbo)*

i will be at the beach next week but the week after that i can help you out withthe trans fluid. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

o ok, im just going to the beach this weekend, ill be back sunday. btw for the other ppl who want vids, i dont have a way of getting the videos on the computer so that would be a problem, i guess i could take some with the digi camera sometime.....maybe, you mite have to come see it for yourself and ill take you for a spin


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

The cat is here, im picking it up tomorrow and installing it not this sunday but the following, Next Saturday i will prob be up at NGP in Md for a visit


----------



## bulldogger72 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (Sf01JeTTurbo)*

too bad you werent ABA....


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (bulldogger72)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bulldogger72* »_too bad you werent ABA....


Lol
wat 
why??


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

ill be getting a sri anyways in the next few years, my next years goal is larger inj and built bottom end hopefuly if i get can an intern. where i want to go.


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

new cat is on and def. a noticable increase in flow, the stock cat was pretty bad looking when we got it out. Other than that im getting ready for waterfest with cleaning interior


----------



## ChEeZJeTTa04 (Jun 1, 2007)

What cat did you put on? stock, universal, high flow??


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

universal 2.5"


----------



## ChEeZJeTTa04 (Jun 1, 2007)

Oh, I need one my CEL is throwing codes. I am going to get a Techtonics universal. You got a nice setup man. I might have to look into a turbo setup, looks pretty sweet.


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (Sf01JeTTurbo)*

yea ill have to agree wit guy on this one on the oil going back into the compressor inlet as not being a good thing. Kinetics makes a quality kit but, it is honestly way over priced, plus i could just imagine what they charged you to install this. I know you will praise it and not put the kit down in any way cuz you droped some serious change on the kit, but honestly a turbo kit isnt rocket science, any idiot on the text can install turbo kit on there car over a weekend no matter how un mechanically inclined you are. 
please dont take this the wrong way you have an awsome kit, incredible power out of a 2.0 and quality hardware on youre car, all im saying is you could have done t yourself prob and put the extra money to better use . 
enjoy the turbo!


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WindsorJetta8v* »_but honestly a turbo kit isnt rocket science, any idiot on the text can install turbo kit on there car over a weekend no matter how un mechanically inclined you are. 


I don't know about that man, some people on here can't even change their oil or spark plugs without a DIY.
But as it is that the PCV system is pre-turbo, many many stock turbo setups are like this, being after turbo and near the TB wouldn't that cause pressure into the crankcase if the PCV valve is not very strong?
Yes it could have come with a catch can or something, it is still a solid setup for people who sometimes don't have the time to buy all the parts or finding sources for each individual part or the time or knowledge to research into different options.
No offense to Sf01JeTTurbo, but a turbo kit like this is a smart option for many people.


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (Jay-Bee)*











_Modified by WindsorJetta8v at 2:07 PM 8-25-2008_


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

the reason for me not installing the kit myself is that aptuning would not have benefited out of this whole project, the only money they made was the install, so why would they get the kit for me at a cheaper price, go thru all the trouble and not make a cent out of it? i had to get it installed there, i got a deal on the kit and everything. I cant wait until next summer to get 630cc inj in this baby, and if i still have more cash to blow i will build the bottom end and hit some good numbers


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WindsorJetta8v* »_yea ill have to agree wit guy on this one on the oil going back into the compressor inlet as not being a good thing. Kinetics makes a quality kit but, it is honestly way over priced, plus i could just imagine what they charged you to install this. I know you will praise it and not put the kit down in any way cuz you droped some serious change on the kit, but honestly a turbo kit isnt rocket science, any idiot on the text can install turbo kit on there car over a weekend no matter how un mechanically inclined you are. 
please dont take this the wrong way you have an awsome kit, incredible power out of a 2.0 and quality hardware on youre car, all im saying is you could have done t yourself prob and put the extra money to better use . 
enjoy the turbo!









Lots of stock cars run this way, if you don't like it run a catch can and smell oil vapors in your car daily. Maybe some people like that smell, but not me. As far as other "kits" being on the market, ours is probably the most complete bolt on solution for the 2L and its reasonably priced for all the components and product support you get. Of the 100s of VR6 turbo kits that we've sold the breather has vented back into the intake, you don't see the 100s of VR6 guys whining about that, and the vast majority have had no issues with their setups. 
Yes, some people could probably save money cutting corners, but is the extra headache worth the money saved? For me the answer is no, but for some people maybe the answer is yes. The bottom line is this, if you want a good kit thats complete, offers support, good hardware with a solid warranty you know the number to call:
*1800 714 9962* toll free http://www.kineticmotorsport.com


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

agreed! kit is holding up well, only one problem so far, i was on the highway and a few times (happen 3 times the past 2 weeks) i dump it itno a lower gear like 3rd or 4th, the engine lite flashes for like 20 seconds and goes off, today tho it stayed on but is not flashing. Im getting it scanned tomm at aptuning and its prob a minor spark plug issue. great kit tho and worth the money, if only the inj were bigger with the kit


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (Sf01JeTTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sf01JeTTurbo* »_agreed! kit is holding up well, only one problem so far, i was on the highway and a few times (happen 3 times the past 2 weeks) i dump it itno a lower gear like 3rd or 4th, the engine lite flashes for like 20 seconds and goes off, today tho it stayed on but is not flashing. Im getting it scanned tomm at aptuning and its prob a minor spark plug issue. great kit tho and worth the money, if only the inj were bigger with the kit










well, unfortunately I can't charge for awesomeness or attractiveness


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rippinralf* »_
Lots of stock cars run this way, if you don't like it run a catch can and smell oil vapors in your car daily. Maybe some people like that smell, but not me. As far as other "kits" being on the market, ours is probably the most complete bolt on solution for the 2L and its reasonably priced for all the components and product support you get. Of the 100s of VR6 turbo kits that we've sold the breather has vented back into the intake, you don't see the 100s of VR6 guys whining about that, and the vast majority have had no issues with their setups. 
Yes, some people could probably save money cutting corners, but is the extra headache worth the money saved? For me the answer is no, but for some people maybe the answer is yes. The bottom line is this, if you want a good kit thats complete, offers support, good hardware with a solid warranty you know the number to call:
*1800 714 9962* toll free http://www.kineticmotorsport.com









how the heck is piecing together your own kit cutting corners? there where no headaches here either i just did my homework, and pretty much everything else i found on vortex. and the rest of the stuff i couldnt find i bought from you actually. Im not dissing your kit either, infact i think its great, its worth the added money if you dont feel like taking 10-15 days to piece together a kit of vortex! my whole thing was the "install it yourself" aspect, but the owner of the viechicle just cleared up that a couple of posts up so now i see why he actually had it installed!
all these tuners just make it sound like putting together a good turbo kit yourself is like some big challange full of headaches and problems and things not fitting, ect. but honestly if you just do your homework, look for bargans, and make what you can yourself, no corners have to be cut. and you can save a couple of bucks. But hey they gotta make there money too and they will still always have customers, i mean i cant even imagane how many kits kinets has probably sold http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








and as far as the oil going back to the compressor inlet, all you need is one of thoes breathers from a v8 valve cover with one port on it for the tube to run to the other hose that use to come from the pcv that goes to the block, connect it and youre done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 7.99 solution from your local autoparts store, and you never smell oil or get it all over your bay(atleast i dont)


----------



## 04-mkiv-2.o0o (Mar 26, 2008)

awesome numbers man, i like the setup was thinking the same for my 04 golf with the kinetics stage 3 well see in time if i shall. i guess ill see ya @ waterfest cause im in ny


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

I will be in the exhibit both days at waterfest and im getting my car judged sunday morning.


----------



## 04-mkiv-2.o0o (Mar 26, 2008)

I'll be looking for you. Im sure it wont be hard to find you if I ask wheres the stage 3 jetta lol


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

misfire in cyl 4 was the code. changing spark plugs today


----------



## 04-mkiv-2.o0o (Mar 26, 2008)

how is the c2 software working


----------



## O_Matt (May 7, 2007)

*Re: (04-mkiv-2.o0o)*

from what i could tell when i rode in it very good. runs very smoothly when not in boost, and just plain hauls when in boost.


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

well im almost possitive i solved my problem, i took out the old plugs (gap was .031-.032) and put in the new ones (gap .026) i didnt start the car up im still working on getting the exhaust leaks fixed.


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (Sf01JeTTurbo)*

so you have no check engine light? how was this accomplished on a sai car? id like to know so i can do it.


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

i did have a light on before but the code was reset, i didnt turn the car on yet but no there is no engine lite. im still working on the car rite now getting it cleaned and ready for waterfest


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

o, and for those ppl who were asking for vidz, im hoping to have a good one made from waterfest weekend!


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (Sf01JeTTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sf01JeTTurbo* »_i did have a light on before but the code was reset, i didnt turn the car on yet but no there is no engine lite. im still working on the car rite now getting it cleaned and ready for waterfest

so you do have the secondary air, incorrect flow code?


----------



## O_Matt (May 7, 2007)

*Re: (sgolf2000)*

the software he has covers up this code most likely.


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (jetta2289)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta2289* »_the software he has covers up this code most likely.

well shiz i got the c2 flash too dbc though, and jeff said recently when i talked to him he didnt have anything for a sai delete on mkiv's. luckily i dont even notice the cel anymore


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I don't think C2 or any other tuning company can code out SAI or any emissions required accessories, at least from what I know.
You gotta score yourself an ECU from a non-SAI equipped car and get your software/chip loaded onto it, many Canadian 2.0s do not have it.
<- No SAI on mine


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*

I had thought whoever did Q's flash was able to load the part of code from the non-sai ecu over to the sai ecu....


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (pwnt by pat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pwnt by pat* »_I had thought whoever did Q's flash was able to load the part of code from the non-sai ecu over to the sai ecu....

Now that i think about it I do think they can do that. 
FWIW for my Uni chip they pulled the file off my AEG ECU P/N ending in JM and modified it them loaded it onto an ECU ending in P/N FB.
ECU case says FB on it but the software is still JM based when I scan the engine.


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*

ill see whats up with that when i get the file updated for low compression. i figure if anyone can do all the ecu file hackin. c2 can
do you have an ecu from a non sai aeg you dont need? ill trade you for a stock one with sai?










_Modified by sgolf2000 at 3:29 AM 7-5-2008_


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sgolf2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sgolf2000* »_ill see whats up with that when i get the file updated for low compression. i figure if anyone can do all the ecu file hackin. c2 can
do you have an ecu from a non sai aeg you dont need? ill trade you for a stock one with sai?










Honestly I have seen a few go by on a local forum, and there is a huge junkyad i am hitting up soon (biggest in the east of Canada anyway), you might have to sacrifice cruise control unless they can add that part on. pm for details and I will see if i can find one, maybe a little over 100$ with shipping. some of these early GL models didn't have AC either, but I don't think that has any impact on the ECU, besides it being a small drag on the engine.


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*

im not too worried about it, ill probably just lower the car a few threads for emissions and deal with the cel, i dont really notice it anymore anyway.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jay-Bee* »_I don't think C2 or any other tuning company can code out SAI or any emissions required accessories, at least from what I know.
You gotta score yourself an ECU from a non-SAI equipped car and get your software/chip loaded onto it, many Canadian 2.0s do not have it.
<- No SAI on mine








wrong.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_wrong.









Yeah, I gotta stop taking the 1.8T kids for granted, they spew all kinds of non-sense in the MK4 forum. That's why I made a second post to kind of correct what I said.


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*

i'll see what jeff can do, next time i require his services


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

havnt had any more misfires or engine lights on this week, changed the spark plug gap to .026 and its been good since.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (Sf01JeTTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sf01JeTTurbo* »_havnt had any more misfires or engine lights on this week, changed the spark plug gap to .026 and its been good since.
you're welcome b!t ch


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

aahhh, i knew you would respond to that... i know your the 2.0 king


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Sf01JeTTurbo)*

ok so i finally have a video up on my pc of my dyno, the video sound is kind of weird it was taken with a digi camera so sry for the sound, but you can still see a short clip and hear it when you turn the sound up.
This video is 3rd gear, (stock cat)

This is a 5th gear roll, again (stock cat) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by Sf01JeTTurbo at 4:33 PM 9-10-2008_

_Modified by Sf01JeTTurbo at 7:32 AM 9-11-2008_

_Modified by Sf01JeTTurbo at 3:19 PM 9-12-2008_


_Modified by Sf01JeTTurbo at 3:21 PM 9-12-2008_


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

check these vidz ppl been asking lol... bump


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Good stuff... sucks that the sound is all choppy though.
Sounds good besides that!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*

yea idk why it did that lol. next summer when i get my retune ill take better dyno videos


_Modified by Sf01JeTTurbo at 4:54 PM 9-10-2008_


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

I can't see those videos at work... what were the new dyno Numbers?


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twicepardoned* »_I can't see those videos at work... what were the new dyno Numbers?

It's the original vids at 252 I believe.


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

Oh OK. I was wondering if the redyno has been done then since the cat, plugs and wires?
Curious if the Cat made any impact or not.
FYI the car is sexy as heck!


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

thanks, it dynod 252whp 255wtq stock cat and wrong ect... I havnt dynod it since, but when i get a 630cc inj retune next summer i will re dyno


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

try the vids now


----------



## bulldogger72 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (Sf01JeTTurbo)*

not too familiar w/ the mk4 trans...but why a 3rd and 5th gear pull


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (bulldogger72)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bulldogger72* »_not too familiar w/ the mk4 trans...but why a 3rd and 5th gear pull









AFAIK 4th is the closest to 1:1 in 02J, so yeah... same here.


----------



## Soupuh (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (Sf01JeTTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sf01JeTTurbo* »_i hit full throttle last night in 2nd and 3rd and i went thru 2nd gear really quickly and got to 5krpms in 3rd then stopped. it runs smooth

http://www.aaronshep.com/youngauthor/elements.html


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (Soupuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Soupuh* »_
http://www.aaronshep.com/youngauthor/elements.html

LMFAO!!!!
You sly cat.


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

thanks to Qjet, im going to be ordering a 4bar fpr and a a/f wideband and run 21-22psi within the next month ( i need to save up some money, it goes fast at college lol) hopefuly i can find a dyno around here for cheap to so i can find out my numbers


----------



## GettinFasster (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: (Sf01JeTTurbo)*

nice job on the car!


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

anybody have a website where i can get a cheaper a/f wideband gauge. The Aem one is $250 , i want something cheaper if possible, plus im not a big fan of Aem


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Maybe the Innovative LC-1 WB, it can be placed in the stock location, you can have a WB display read out and it will send the proper NB signal to the ECU.
I think I will be picking one up.
http://www.innovatemotorsports.com/products/lc1.php @ 199$


_Modified by Jay-Bee at 1:20 PM 9-17-2008_


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

i sort of want a gauge tho....


----------



## vwishndaetr (Aug 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I read every single post in this thread. Nice numbers. The more I linger around stuff like this the more I want turbo over vr6. And all the bashing from other people is always good. Arguments answer many questions. Lot of good info in this thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

i think im going to hold off on the 4bar fpr and a/f wideband, I can afford the 4bar rite now, but squeezing in that a/f wideband currently just wont happen, plus it would be kind of dumb to add more boost when winter is on its way..... still thinking about it tho....


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

ok so theqjet told me to get the 4bar fpr, and i do trust his judgement when it comes to 2.0's. but i heard from kinetic and aptuning not to put it in, Any body else have a say in this if it will work? im also going to get a wideband a/f.


----------



## bulldogger72 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (Sf01JeTTurbo)*

well, without remapping the software for the 4 bar, and no wideband-you will be merely shooting in the dark.
i would heed the advice given and stay away from it- or you could always ping jeff and see what he thinks


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (bulldogger72)*

re: 4bar fpr
The ME7 2L ecu has wideband fueling control.
Put the 4bar in, the ecu will adapt to it easily.

-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

ok, So im def. going to do this when i get the time and money, idk why 2 euro performance companies told me it was a bad idea lol. But since the guy who tuned the car said its ok, then it must be.


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

Jeff, do you think i should just get a 4bar or get an adjustable one?


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (Sf01JeTTurbo)*

get adjustable 1:1
use lemiwinks to tweak feel trims a bit
push as hard as you like: watch knock and inj. duty with vag-com.

-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

can you limiwinks a AEG?


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_can you limiwinks a AEG?

Nope, I tried, Unisettings does not work either, only supports DBW ME7.* ECUs.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

so can you use a 4 bar on an AEG?


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_so can you use a 4 bar on an AEG?

I do


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

it was low 50 degrees this morning and drove on the highway, hit 21psi, then the rest of the day its been running 20psi.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

how is the AFR on 20-21 lbs


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_how is the AFR on 20-21 lbs
friken newb aint buy a wideband







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

im getting that wideband man, just not right now, early dec im ordering my parts so then i have time and i know someone with a vagcom back home


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (Sf01JeTTurbo)*

So these numbers were made with a completely stock bottom-end?


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

yea, well i dynoed with some stuff wrong which i wish i would of dynod again now lol, but i did hit 21psi and i dynoed at 19


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

its 27 degrees outside and 21psi has been fun these past few weeks, i talked to Ngp Racing about adding mroe boost, i will be taking my car there in dec. im going to buy the adj fpr and a/f wideband and they will dyno tune to make sure that the car is running good. i cant wait!


----------



## ChEeZJeTTa04 (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: (Sf01JeTTurbo)*

good to hear man, how is the tranny holding up?


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

everything is running great


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

this is a bump up to all those ppl making new pointless threads about the dbw turbo kit when it is right here!!!!! 
Also i am posting up this link to all the other turbo setups, plz ppl stop making useless threads.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3272469


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

i would not do 21lbs much......when i get to 21lbs my afr starts to get close to 13.00 and that is a bit lean. maybe jeff will chime in on what it should be under boost


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

ive been doing 21 every once in awhile, when its cold enough im using the 21psi often, but its usually at 20psi, it seems like after a 2 hour drive my valves tap a tiny bit louder, im not sure tho it might just be me, b.c it could be the clutch when im sitting still at a light and in in nuetral. or it could just be the cam and i dont notice it since i usually drive with my windows down so i can hear mostly wind, but its been cold lately.


----------



## ChEeZJeTTa04 (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: (Sf01JeTTurbo)*

might be because it is cold or the oil. Do you got a boost controller?


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

manual


----------



## ChEeZJeTTa04 (Jun 1, 2007)

ah I would turn it down a lil bit, thats just my opinion. If you dont need it save it... valve tapping could be minor but watch it over time.


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (ChEeZJeTTa04)*

its going in the shop anyways in dec. to ngp, they are going to check a/f and dyno it again after boost is added


----------



## vrcabby (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: (Sf01JeTTurbo)*

Nice set up, how many miles did u have on your engine when u put that kit on? also is there any type of head spacer or apr bolts u put in? I just picked up a turbo kit for my jetta eip stage 2 im diching the software and getting c2 also, but i dont want to put it on my engine yet i have 135K miles lol so i wanted to get a low mile or new engine and put a headspacer w/ stronger bolts i was told its safe to run 18-22LBS i got the t3 t4 super 60 from turbonetics... what turbo does the kenetics kit offer? any youtube vids the aeg ts are rare nice to see some one shut them 1.8t and vr heads up.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

people think milage means a motor is no good to support power...dude do a compression test and a leakdown test and THAT will determine your next course of action.


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

all of your questions are answered by reading what comes with the stg 3 kinetics turbo kit. except for the motor, q is right, some cars could go to 200-300k with 280-300whp and neever break down, some will make it a few thousand miles. put new pistons in and your fresh, but age on a car never does change power, only chance of something breaking, n im around 75k now


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Sf01JeTTurbo)*

So i took off in 3rd gear the other night, my engine light flashed for a little and went off by the time i got to 4th.... last night i took off in 4th gear and then shifted to 5th and then the engine lite flashed again.. i drove it today and it did not happen, it seems to only happen 20% of the time...... anybody have a clue?


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (Sf01JeTTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sf01JeTTurbo* »_So i took off in 3rd gear the other night, my engine light flashed for a little and went off by the time i got to 4th.... last night i took off in 4th gear and then shifted to 5th and then the engine lite flashed again.. i drove it today and it did not happen, it seems to only happen 20% of the time...... anybody have a clue?

On steady or blinking? Loss of power? I would say maybe a misfire, but I think Mr. Vag-Com can answer this question.


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

blinking, same power still pulling hard when its flashing lol


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

it is a misfire. mine does it all the time


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

hmm... i had this problem b4 and fixed it by putting in the correct gap w new sparks, it went away for about 4-5months, and now its back


----------



## ChEeZJeTTa04 (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: (Sf01JeTTurbo)*

yea look at the spark plugs. I would look at the MAF too it can cause a random misfire. Clean it if you think thats the problem. You need a Vag to really see the problem in realtime. Log block 015 and 016 and look at which cylinder is misfiring.


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

im getting a vag within a month at ngp when i add more boost


----------



## ChEeZJeTTa04 (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: (Sf01JeTTurbo)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

i havnt had any problems in a few days... its really odd lol


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

My engine light has been flashing every once in awhile in the past month when i would hit the gas all the way. The flash went away after about 10 seconds each time. sometimes it went a week without flashing. and now today my engine light came on and i got the car scanned!!
P0300
P0302
misfire in cyl 2
I did gap the plugs myself, but im going to buy new plugs tonite or tomm with ones that come w pre gap. 
20psi


----------



## ChEeZJeTTa04 (Jun 1, 2007)

I hate those codes....


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

anybody know the ngk spark plugs number and gap to get?


----------



## ChEeZJeTTa04 (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: (Sf01JeTTurbo)*

This might help: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2157409
Seem like it would be NGK BKUR6ET-10 but for the gap... not to sure. Since you are FI I dont think the plugs are different but I might have to check my Kinetic kit to see what plugs it use.


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

my engine is avh. Q told me what to get last time and to gap it at like .033 or something i forget.


----------



## 2pt. slo (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (Sf01JeTTurbo)*

NGK BKR7E Gap .24
or
Bosch F6DTC they are pregapped. and 3 pronged but work well

_Modified by 2pt. slo at 10:09 AM 1-2-2009_


_Modified by 2pt. slo at 10:09 AM 1-2-2009_


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

im getting them pre gapped this time, so i know it is done correctly.


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

AP said that .024 was too small of a gap and i put the gap at .026-.028, engine light still on


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

it seems like the car is struggling a little to start


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Sf01JeTTurbo)*

Jeff told me that there is an software update, which has more coil dwell


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Sf01JeTTurbo)*

i have put a new coil pack in which helped me get rid of misfires. Im puting in a 12psi wastegate spring also in 2 weeks when I get to a garage. My oil is leaking from the oil pan and i bought crushed washers for the drain plug and i have to order a new fitting for the oil feed line into the oil pan. My turbo leaks a small amount of oil, the oil just sits right where one of the bolts is when you get under the car and look up at it, APtuning said that the turbo was fine and just to replace the fitting and washer


----------

